# Omen (Good or Bad?)



## 4aprice (Aug 14, 2012)

I do my dryland training every weekday morning and have been for over 2 years now.  Two summers ago I noticed the acorns started coming down fairly early and there was a healthy crop.  Last summer (and fall) there were virtually none.  Well today on my routine I started to notice acorns starting to fall.  Hope this is a good sign.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## marcski (Aug 14, 2012)

I, too, noticed an abundance of acorns on the local mountain biking trails this weekend...and I also remember how many there were two winters ago. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 14, 2012)

Orville and Izzy Slutsky from Hunter always told me that alot of Acorns usually indicate a severe winter upcoming.

And that would be a good thing.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 14, 2012)

Or it could be a sign of voter fraud!!!!  Political joke.  I had too.


----------



## billski (Aug 14, 2012)

This summer, we've had a dearth of mosquitoes.  According to one food chain, this means we are all destined to die:

Mosquitoes -> Dragonfly -> Fish -> Humans

Alternate food chains are just a distraction.  :dunce:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 14, 2012)

I have noticed the acorns as well!!!


----------



## skiahman (Aug 16, 2012)

4aprice said:


> I do my dryland training every weekday morning and have been for over 2 years now. Two summers ago I noticed the acorns started coming down fairly early and there was a healthy crop. Last summer (and fall) there were virtually none. Well today on my routine I started to notice acorns starting to fall. Hope this is a good sign.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ




Hmmmm, interesting, last year I had very few acorns late summer and into the fall and this year I have tons of acorns already. I am taking that as a good sign. :beer:


----------



## Abubob (Aug 23, 2012)

A lot of acorns just means it was a good Spring and it'll be a good year for chipmunks.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 23, 2012)

Abubob said:


> A lot of acorns just means it was a good Spring and it'll be a good year for chipmunks.



No doubt about that!

F'ing chipmunks everywhere this summer.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 28, 2012)

You know, I too have noticed a lot of acorns falling!  I have many oak trees on my property and every single we've heard the acorns fall.  Been in this house for three years now and have not heard the acorns falling in this frequency before!

Another possible omen I may point out.....  Hornets are already fighting over the eaves of the house.  I call that a good sign!


----------



## jaja111 (Aug 28, 2012)

I agree that acorns are an effect and not a prediction.


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 11, 2012)

The squirrels have been quite busy as well.  Saw one with a huge acorn in its mouth this morning.  Nice nip to the air this morning.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

